# Small pen stand for pictures



## mredburn (Jun 29, 2010)

When taking pictures of pens I need to be able to hold the pen from rolling over. Since the weight of the clip tends to roll it over just as im taking the shot I decided to make a small stand to keep it in the position I wanted. I used a piece of 1/2 thick plexiglass 1in x 1in. square. I first drilled a 5/16 hole in the center of the 1 inch surface and then cut it in half. leaving me with 2 pieces 1/2 thick, 1/2 tall and 1inch long, with half of a hole in each piece. I used a sander to shape it roughly pyramid style and then sanded it down through the micromesh grits and hand polished it with a dremel/ foredom. This could easily be made with any 1/2 inch cut off of a 1inch sq blank. It is easily made and doesnt draw attention away from the pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 29, 2010)

Like it, will copy thanks...


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 29, 2010)

ah very clever, will also copy!  Love the pen too btw!!! Stunning!


----------



## renowb (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm gonna copy too!  Nice!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice stand AWESOME pen.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 29, 2010)

Feel free to use it as you will. Thank you Jennifer and Paul.
Mike


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bkersten (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been trying to form what I want in my mind and am going to have one of the glass blowers at the next craft show do some stands of different shapes for photos.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 29, 2010)

bkersten said:


> I've been trying to form what I want in my mind and am going to have one of the glass blowers at the next craft show do some stands of different shapes for photos.


 
Sounds good post some pictures when you do.  Anyone else got somethng they use and want to share?


----------



## fernhills (Jun 30, 2010)

A little bit of tape folded over itself and then stuck to opposite side of pen stops it from rolling.  If you want to take a pic, while pen is not elevated.  Carl


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 30, 2010)

mredburn said:


> Sounds good post some pictures when you do. Anyone else got somethng they use and want to share?


 

Here are a couple PR ones with a hint of color inlace mixed in. Can make any shape you want.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 2, 2010)

Me too...same kinda thing, but mine is way hotter! :biggrin:


----------



## Tanner (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome, I was looking for something like this.  You by chance wouldn't want to sell the ohter half?  Where does someone go about finding a 1" x 1" chunk of plexiglass?


----------



## mredburn (Jul 2, 2010)

I could mail you a piece of plexi. large enough to make several. maybe even chew the rest up and make a plexi finish solution. Pay for postage and its yours. Pm me


----------



## jjt (Jul 3, 2010)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## billw (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice pen stand, think I'll do one myself. Also love the pen, awesome!! Great job.


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 3, 2010)

It appears that I am in the minority here, not that there's anything wrong with your stand. It appears to be more of a pillow than a stand.

I prefer to display pics of my pens in a standing up (more or less) position rather than lying down.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmmm the "PEN PILLOW" I like it, do you suppose theres an oppertunity here.


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 3, 2010)

mredburn said:


> Hmmm the "PEN PILLOW" I like it, do you suppose theres an oppertunity here.


I've got first dibs on the name!:biggrin:I think there's a great opportunity here, by all the replies that like it.

Just further to fernhills post; there is a substance called FunTac that kids use to put pictures on their wall and not leave a hole. It's available at most stationery stores. It looks similar to a blue eraser. A little wee piece of that will hold your pen from rolling over, and it comes off with no residue left behind. I use that in displaying a 2 piece pen in the crossover position. Just be certain it's not showing in the pic.


----------

